# Photo of the Month November Winner - ndwgolf



## Overread (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations to ndwgolf who has taken a very clear lead and won Photo of the Month for November with his photo of Pacu Jawi Bull Racing


----------



## invisible (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats ndwgolf, that's a fantastic image in every sense.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with Invisible.  A fantastic image and by far the best of the group.  Congratulations and very well done.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations, what an impressive shot!


----------



## JOEFLY (Jan 5, 2013)

awesome shot...


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 5, 2013)

well deserved.


----------



## TimGreyPhotography (Jan 5, 2013)

Amazing shot!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow...How'd I miss this! Great shot!!


----------



## Jashley (Jan 12, 2013)

Wonderful shot !!


----------



## RALDY (Jan 17, 2013)

WOOOAH! THIS SHOT IS AMAZING! ANG GANDA!


----------



## tevo (Jan 17, 2013)

My only goal in life is to replicate this shot with squirrels. Nice job.


----------



## ChrisCalvin (Feb 9, 2013)

This is wild. awesome. +++

________________________
Photography Names


----------



## Diskusian (Feb 11, 2013)

Good. Bagus, fast moving effect is shown almost perfect


----------



## edlophoto (Feb 17, 2013)

amazing pic, thanks for sharing this post !


----------



## monoloco (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, This photo has it all. The look on the driver's face is priceless.


----------

